# Treiber gesucht



## Unforgiven

Hi,

  ich habe die CD meiner PC-Maus verschlampt  Das ist die Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 3 (diese). Die CD brauche ich für die Treiber, damit die Zusatztasten ordentlich programmiert werden können. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass man den Treiber leicht im Internet findet, aber das ist doch nicht so… 

  Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Uwe Schröder

*Ich biete fertige Arbeit:*

Hallo!

Bisschen mehr suchen und man findet:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/download.htm

mfg Uwe


----------



## Kilom

Hallo, ja das wollte ich auch sagen, ein bisschen mehr suchen und oft musst du auch nicht mal deinen genauen Treiber finden, sondern oft reicht es auch, wenn Du nach Treiber des Mausherstellers suchst, so findest du oft schneller, was du suchst.


----------



## Kilom

Ich bin hier und da öfter auf Treiber suche.. mal sind es Updates.. dann man die Basistreiber. Oft auch von sehr alter Hardware, die auf der Herstellerseite oft nicht mehr zum Download steht. 
Kan mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich dann verfahren sollte um die Treiber zu bekommen.


----------



## mike1908

Kilom schrieb:


> Ich bin hier und da öfter auf Treiber suche.. mal sind es Updates.. dann man die Basistreiber. Oft auch von sehr alter Hardware, die auf der Herstellerseite oft nicht mehr zum Download steht.
> Kan mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich dann verfahren sollte um die Treiber zu bekommen.




Da hätte ich auch gerne einen guten Tip zu


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler

Ich glaube da gibt es keinen wirklich Tip... je genauer allerdings die Geräte bzw. Treiberbezeichnung, desto eingegrenzter wird die Suche und führt somit evtl. zum richtigen Ergebnis.

Als letzte Alternative würde ich beim Herstellersupport nachfragen, ob die noch einen Treiber dafür haben bzw. wo man den findet...


----------



## mike1908

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibt es keinen wirklich Tip... je genauer allerdings die Geräte bzw. Treiberbezeichnung, desto eingegrenzter wird die Suche und führt somit evtl. zum richtigen Ergebnis.
> 
> Als letzte Alternative würde ich beim Herstellersupport nachfragen, ob die noch einen Treiber dafür haben bzw. wo man den findet...



Und genau das werde ich heute auch machen


----------



## S7Roland

*auch ...*

... hat mir Google und ein Schraubendreher (etc.) schon oft weitergeholfen.

google: Eingeben was alles auf dem Geraet, der Karte oder sonstwas steht und siehe da eine Info war meist zu bekommen und dann halt weiter googlen mit den neuen Infos
Schraubendreher (etc): Auch mal keine Scheu davor haben, das Dingen aufzuschrauben und so wird z.B. aus Birne Apfel und so kann ich wieder mit google mal nachsehen 

In diesem Sinne viel Spass beim Finden

Groetjes

Roland


----------



## Kilom

Bei manchen alten Mainboards durfte ich wirklich Stunden bei Google verbringen und habe im Endeffekt nicht gefunden. Ich denke gerade an ein spezielles, bei dem auf dem Board kein direkter Hinweis auf Hersteller oder Modell war.


----------



## Kilom

Dazu kam bei mir noch in einem Fall, dass der Hersteller in zwischen Zeit insolvent gegangen ist bzw. nicht mehr so hier, wie damals. Das war echt ein Grund, sich einen Mac zu kaufen..  in diesem Fall habe ich keinen Treiber gefunden..


----------



## S7Roland

Kilom schrieb:


> Dazu kam bei mir noch in einem Fall, dass der Hersteller in zwischen Zeit insolvent gegangen ist bzw. nicht mehr so hier, wie damals. Das war echt ein Grund, sich einen Mac zu kaufen..  in diesem Fall habe ich keinen Treiber gefunden..


 

Tja ... alles hat seine ...


----------



## SoftMachine

Hi,
andere haben auch dieses Problem... : 
http://computerboard.eu/hardware-f24/treiber-software-fur-maus-t603.html

aber vielleicht hilft das:

http://www.cyborggaming.com/de/download.htm
http://www.treiber.de/treiber-download/Saitek-updates/
http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber/Saitek.html
http://www.saitek.de/down/drivers.php
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Treiber-Saitek_24463801.html
http://de.driverscollection.com/?H=Cyborg 3D Force&By=Saitek
http://www.easydriverpro.com/lpd/dr...sr=1&ci=804&agid=19466&ad=6575&kid=19466&t=1a

Gruss


----------



## mike1908

S7Roland schrieb:


> ... hat mir Google und ein Schraubendreher (etc.) schon oft weitergeholfen.
> 
> google: Eingeben was alles auf dem Geraet, der Karte oder sonstwas steht und siehe da eine Info war meist zu bekommen und dann halt weiter googlen mit den neuen Infos
> Schraubendreher (etc): Auch mal keine Scheu davor haben, das Dingen aufzuschrauben und so wird z.B. aus Birne Apfel und so kann ich wieder mit google mal nachsehen
> 
> In diesem Sinne viel Spass beim Finden
> 
> Groetjes
> 
> Roland



Na besten Dank


----------



## S7Roland

mike1908 schrieb:


> Na besten Dank


 
Bitte immer wieder gerne ...


----------

